# Prelim results arrived today................



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Recieved the prelim results on Iso's hips and elbows from OFA

OFA prelim hips: Good
OFA prelim elbows: Normal
























I can now breathe until his finals are done next year.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOO-HOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
Congrats again Denise!!! What a nice feeling, you can breath now... until the finals in a year!!







he will be just fine though, nothing will change!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Denise!!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Yay!







That's great news!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

All RIGHT!!!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Yea!!!! I knew he would be fine!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Very good news.. Congratulations.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

That is good news!! Congrats!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, great news!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!























Lee


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

grats


----------

